# Manuales de service varios



## osotronico

hola amigos/colegas, he podido conseguir algunos manuales de servicio y quiero compartirlo con ustedes, espero sea de ayuda. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## osotronico

Hola amigos/colegas. He podido conseguir algunos manuales de servicio e informes y los subí, queria compartirlo con ustedes. Espero les sirva. En cuanto pueda voy a subir algun otro manual mas. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Buen dìa
Agrego este manual de servicio que es para la Camara Sony Handycam DCR-HC51E/HC52/HC52E/HC53E/
HC54/HC54E.

Es muy completo y se nota el esfuerzo en el desarrollo de este manual de servicio.

Saludos a Foros de electrónica.


----------



## osotronico

estimados colegas: aquí dejo un link-dump con varios manuales de servicios de microondas marca TCL.
pueden descargar gratis el programa desde www.4shared.com (bajen la apps que es gratis, se registran y ya pueden compartir información, incluso ver los manuales que quiero compartir con ustedes).
http://www.4shared.com/folder/27vD6iGW/MICROONDAS_25M10G.html


----------



## henearkrip

Realmente un trabajo muy considerado y admirable, si me permiten, puedo agregar el manual de service del bluray samsung bdc-5500. Me resultó muy útil a la hora de reparar, lamento subirlo en 2 partes.


----------

